# "Sonic Incalescence" for String Quartet



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

I wrote a new piece for string quartet I thought I'd share here. Maybe I'll get it recorded with live players one day. Right now I'll just have to live with the Finale MIDI realization. And maybe someday this will be apart of a larger piece, perhaps the first movement of a String Quartet.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

i think it’s great. Just too many repeats. Maybe have the theme or motif in a different key or chord.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice piece, very dramatic, I like it. It seems somehow more homophonic than most other works I've listened to composed for string quartet. Seems almost closer to an orchestral work.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

This may be the best piece you've posted. Frantic, gripping drama that just lets up for a moment here and there. If it becomes a multi-movement work, then it must absolutely be followed with a quiet, slow, static second movement. It easily could be the final movement as the ending of this movement is very conclusive.

And for whatever reason, I like the harmonic language more here than in some of your previous pieces.

Next, let me be semi-facecious and say page turns are likely going to be a bitch.

Finally, your sound file. First, it sounds more like a string orchestra than just 4 solo instruments. If you couldn't select 4 solo instruments then that's certainly understandable, but if you did, then the reverb is too much causing the 4 to sound like 8-12 strings. And regardless, the MIDI is annoying in other ways like repeated notes that are as unnatural as can be.


----------



## sjwright (Jun 9, 2017)

You seem to have a decent grasp on part writing and it wasn't boring so there's that. "Sonic Incalescence" is a fairly pretentious title though. I don't know why it is, but it seems like in contemporary classical music, the venerable string quartet has been so burdened with these pretentious titles. Also, the tone veered into horror movie soundtrack territory a few times, I could picture Jason running through the woods, it just needed "ch ch ch HA HA HA" and it would have been perfect. Overall though, not bad, at least it was music, I've heard so many modern string quartets which consist of nothing but sound effects these days.


----------

